# First Time Installing FreeBSD have problems



## Dodgerules (Jan 4, 2011)

I am trying for the first time to install 8.1 on a Dell Gx270. During the installation the installer freezes at flowtable cleaner starter.


Any suggestions would be greatly appricated.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Jan 4, 2011)

If you are installing from CD or DVD download the relative checksum from ftp, and verify the disc:

If the checksum is wrong download the image again using wget, otherwise try to burn it at slower speed.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 5, 2011)

Dodgerules said:
			
		

> flowtable cleaner starter.



???????????????????


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 5, 2011)

Embedded FreeBSD run vacuum cleaners?


----------

